# Jimbo update



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 12, 2011)

An update for everyone - one of the reasons i haven't been online.
Sorry everyone, I just haven't felt like being social. If anything i'm contemplating Hibernation. Anyone got a nice warm heated shed I can borrow?

Anyway here's my blog with Jimbo update.
He's been diagnosed with Spinal Arthritis.
http://stephiiberrybean.posterous.com/


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 13, 2011)

I just read your blog and although this is very hard to go through the positive side that I understood from what you read is that Jimbo's issue does seem to be treatable with medication. I wish you both the best of luck!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, we are hoping it is treatable. We're trying the steroids to see if it improves, than we'll know for sure it's Spinal Arthritis. So we are just playing it by ear really, seeing what happens as to as what the next step is. So hopefully it will be treatable


----------



## tweeter (Sep 13, 2011)

Sending jingles for Jimbo! I'm glad he's off the bute, it's good stuff but can cause some serious problems (I'm sure you know all that tho).

Give him an extra carrot or two for me.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 14, 2011)

tweeter said:


> Sending jingles for Jimbo! I'm glad he's off the bute, it's good stuff but can cause some serious problems (I'm sure you know all that tho).
> 
> Give him an extra carrot or two for me.



Yea. I hate buting horses up. Luckily he was only on it for little over a week and i just have to think it made him pain free which is what matters.
If they are going to be on it for a while, I tend to use Alphabute or no bute instead. As it's a lot safer, and just as effective, for long term use.

I shall do  
Got some carrots with tops on them from the supermarket today as a treat for both him and Berry.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 16, 2011)

More Jimbo update
http://stephiiberrybean.posterous.com/a-visit-from-the-vet


----------

